# Moritaka kiritsuke 240mm passaround



## don

Interested in a Moritaka supreme series kiritsuke 240mm?

Rules are standard - keep for a week, able to pass the knife on without reminders, forum member with a min. of 20 posts, sharpen if you know what you're doing.

Please respond to the thread if you're interested. I'll send out in order of response, though we may group people by geography if it makes sense. Less travel time.


----------



## Crothcipt

I would love to give this a try. Have heard so much about them would like to put a blade with the pic's.


----------



## Igasho

I've been hoping a kiritsuke would pop up in the passarounds, Id definitely like to give er a try


----------



## Mike9

I'm in Don -


----------



## eaglerock

I'm in if this will pass by the EU


----------



## Vertigo

I'd like to hop on if I could!


----------



## tk59

I'd like to try this one out, if you don't mind. Was this a recent purchase? I'd think I'd ask folks to be particularly careful with the tip because of the flat profile.


----------



## Vertigo

Dibs on getting it right after TK!


----------



## rahimlee54

I'd like to be included as well.


----------



## physiognomy

I'm new here, but if this is the knife you have/had for sale, I'm definitely interested in participating (if you will allow). I was so close to posting my interest on your sale thread...


----------



## Chuckles

I'd love to give it a go if possible.


----------



## EdipisReks

you know, i've never used a Moritaka. i'd like to try it.


----------



## crimedog72

would love to give this a try if you don't mind.


----------



## Jmadams13

I'm in if you'll have me. Pm sent


----------



## don

Good group of people, I'll wait till end of Monday and send out a final list.

Regarding Europe, no idea how shipping will work. Anyone with experience sending knives to Europe for a passaround and have advice, I'm all ears.


----------



## don

Thanks for the patience, I've been slammed at work.

Here's the order, with the knife traveling from west coast to east coast, and then to CA.
1. tk59 - San Diego
2. crimedog72 - Washington
3. Vertigo - Montana
4. Crothcipt - Wyoming
5. physiognomy - Colorado
6. Chuckles - Minneapolis
7. EdipisReks - Ohio
8. rahimlee54 - North Carolina
9. Jmadams13 - Pennsylvania
10. Mike9 - New York
11. Igasho - Victoria BC

Waiting for more EU peeps: eaglerock

I'll ship the knife to tk59 tomorrow and will update this thread. Once you receive the knife, please update the thread. If you're inclined, please share your thoughts. I appreciate the passarounds as we seen to have a lot of good reviews and discussions as the result.

Thanks.

-Don


----------



## pleue

Hey!
I'd love to jump in if there's room. I work on line full time at a Japanese izakaya with lots of prep and have always wanted to try aogami super and a kiritsuke profile. I'm in Portland, OR right between BC and CA  but from the bay originally!


----------



## don

A work out in an izakaya sounds great - added to the list.

1. tk59 - San Diego [Current location of the kiritsuke]
2. crimedog72 - Washington
3. Vertigo - Montana
4. Crothcipt - Wyoming
5. physiognomy - Colorado
6. Chuckles - Minneapolis
7. EdipisReks - Ohio
8. rahimlee54 - North Carolina
9. Jmadams13 - Pennsylvania
10. Mike9 - New York
11. Igasho - Victoria BC
12. pleue - Oregon


----------



## toddnmd

If there's any way to add me at the end, I'd love to be included. If not, that's fine, too.


----------



## Lefty

Now that's a lot of interest for a maker who has all but been written off. Nice job, guys.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Any chance I hop in for a few days since it's already gonna be in Victoria? Igasho and i live bout 10 mins away from each other. If I missed out I know i was late but I thought id try since pass arounds don't make it up north too often lol


----------



## Igasho

Notaskinnychef, Id be willing to bet i could spit and hit your house, just a gut feeling lol


----------



## Notaskinnychef

def, after you and I have talked further, seems like we are only a drunken stumble away from each other....and KKF has led me to another local knife nut lol


----------



## don

Updated list:


1. tk59 - San Diego [Current location of the kiritsuke]
2. crimedog72 - Washington
3. Vertigo - Montana
4. Crothcipt - Wyoming
5. physiognomy - Colorado
6. Chuckles - Minneapolis
7. EdipisReks - Ohio
8. rahimlee54 - North Carolina
9. Jmadams13 - Pen nsylvania
10. Mike9 - New York
11. Igasho - Victoria BC
12. Notaskinnychef - Victoria BC
13. pleue - Oregon
14. ayeung74 - Texas
15. toddnmd - Maryland


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Cheers, thanks so much for adding me in, this is my first pass around, I'm excited.


----------



## crimedog72

Got the knife today. Screamin' edge on it, thanks Tinh. Just got in, so haven't had a chance to try out yet. Should be able to give it a good workout tomorrow, though.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

very cool. I am so excited to try this, for many reasons but one of the main ones being is that I have never used a Wa handle before, only western ones. 

Plus, I think that both Igasho and I are both novices in terms of sharpening so depending how comfortable people are above us, it wont get sharpened until it hits number 13


----------



## crimedog72

sorry about forgetting to post this earlier...sent the knife along to Vertigo Monday morning, post office says it should arrive Thursday. will post my impressions in the next day or so.


----------



## Chuckles

I'm going to pull out of this pass around. I picked up a Moritaka Gyuto off BST since this thread started and it was the steel and grind I was interested in more than the profile. I have been very impressed with the knife. Enjoy the kiritsuke guys!


----------



## vicv

Since it'll already be in Canada I'd love to try it if list is still open. I'm in ontario


----------



## Vertigo

Knife arrived today, well packed and in sound condition.


----------



## don

Vertigo said:


> Knife arrived today, well packed and in sound condition.



Thanks for the update! Removed Chuckles and Mike9, added vicv.

1. tk59 - San Diego 
2. crimedog72 - Washington
3. Vertigo - Montana [Current location of the kiritsuke]
4. Crothcipt - Wyoming
5. physiognomy - Colorado
6. EdipisReks - Ohio
7. rahimlee54 - North Carolina
8. Jmadams13 - Pennsylvania
9. Igasho - Victoria BC
10. Notaskinnychef - Victoria BC
11. vicv - Ontario CA
12. pleue - Oregon
13. ayeung74 - Texas
14. toddnmd - Maryland


----------



## Igasho

don, you should move vicv above me, should shorten shipping times


----------



## don

Igasho said:


> don, you should move vicv above me, should shorten shipping times



Good call, Igasho. Thanks for helping a fellow Canadian out.

1. tk59 - San Diego
2. crimedog72 - Washington
3. Vertigo - Montana [Current location of the kiritsuke]
4. Crothcipt - Wyoming
5. physiognomy - Colorado
6. EdipisReks - Ohio
7. rahimlee54 - North Carolina
8. Jmadams13 - Pennsylvania
9. vicv - Ontario CA
10. Igasho - Victoria BC
11. Notaskinnychef - Victoria BC
12. pleue - Oregon
13. ayeung74 - Texas
14. toddnmd - Maryland


----------



## vicv

Thanks for adding me. Much appreciated


----------



## Vertigo

Knife packed and ready to ship, just waiting on CrotchSip's addy.


----------



## Igasho

what did you think of it Vertigo?


----------



## Crothcipt

I received the knife yesterday. I am loving the lazer aspect.

Already have psy's addy. Will send it out at the end of the week.


----------



## physiognomy

Update: Knife was shipped to EdipisReks last week. USPS Label # 9595 5101 7030 3109 6295 98.

Overall, it cut very well & I really liked the knife, but I'm not sure the unique kiritsuke tip suits me very well. I will post some more thoughts on this knife later in the week, but wanted to post a couple of pictures. Thanks to Don for the opportunity to try out this knife!


----------



## EdipisReks

the knife arrived today. it needs substantial amounts of thinning, which i just don't have time to address, due to finals and leaving for vacation on Thursday. would it be possible for me to keep it until after i get back, on May 5th, or does it need to stay moving?


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Not for me to say, altho I know that Ig nor myself have the ability to do that, so that won't get done by us. Guess it's up to the owner


----------



## EdipisReks

the thinning is something i can do easily enough, i just need the time to do it.


----------



## don

@EdipisReks: Hold on to the knife and thin it, and good luck on finals! 

1. tk59 - San Diego
2. crimedog72 - Washington
3. Vertigo - Montana 
4. Crothcipt - Wyoming
5. physiognomy - Colorado
6. EdipisReks - Ohio [Current location of the kiritsuke]
7. rahimlee54 - North Carolina
8. Jmadams13 - Pennsylvania
9. vicv - Ontario CA
10. Igasho - Victoria BC
11. Notaskinnychef - Victoria BC
12. pleue - Oregon
13. ayeung74 - Texas
14. toddnmd - Maryland


----------



## EdipisReks

Great, don, and thanks!


----------



## tk59

I think that was the right choice, Don. ER does very nice work. That style of grind really ought to be thinned a little with every sharpening of the primary bevels. I really enjoyed the knife! It is probably the nicest kiritsuke-tip gyuto I've ever used. There was a slight hole in the edge when I got it which is common with such flat profiled blades and it didn't really bother me, to be completely honest. I don't use the area near the heal of a gyuto unless I'm starting a slice and so I didn't have any board contact issues. Edge retention was really good. The blade was straight and the grind, although a little rough, did not have the type of grind issues as some of the Moritakas described in other threads. On top of that, it's a great conversation piece. I kid you not: every person that walked past the cutting board that week had to ask me about it.


----------



## EdipisReks

thanks for the kind words, Tinh.  i have the knife about half way there, and will finish up this weekend. even the way it is now, it's rather nice.


----------



## EdipisReks

done with the knife. fixed the hole in the edge towards the heel, which immediately opened up a hole further down the blade. looking at the grind, there are some inconsistencies all the way from the heel to the half way point. i ended up raising the heel slightly, which fixed the issue from a functional standpoint, though it's not resolved completely. i think two or three careful sharpenings would fix the issue, but that is more steel than i'm willing to take off on a knife i don't own (if it were my knife, i would take 1.5mm off the height, and then re-thin the entire knife). i didn't make it as thin at the edge as i would if it were mine, but i figured that making it slightly more robust was smart, given that it's only halfway through the passaround. at this point, it cuts much better than it did when i got it, and it doesn't accordion food at the heel, until you try to make it do so, so i'm satisfied. the main problem is that the knife is just too flat. from pics of other Moritakas i've seen, this seems to be a common thing. if he made the knives have a bit more curve, i think the issue with holes in the edge would be much better, as most Japanese knives have holes in the edge, but to a much lesser degree. otherwise, my impressions are similar to Tinh's. i'll get it off to the next person as soon as i can.


----------



## don

Thanks for the review and detail on sharpening and what needs to be done next. Appreciate the thinner yet robust edge, it'll be best the passaround indeed.


----------



## mpukas

EdipisReks said:


> ... the main problem is that the knife is just too flat. from pics of other Moritakas i've seen, this seems to be a common thing. if he made the knives have a bit more curve, i think the issue with holes in the edge would be much better, as most Japanese knives have holes in the edge, but to a much lesser degree. otherwise, my impressions are similar to Tinh's...


 This is exactly the issue I have w/ my 270 - too flat. I do have a couple of spots that accordion that I've tried to get out but couldn't. That was a while ago, and since I've learned more maybe I could do better now. But even if I got the accordion/over grind issues resolved, I still wouldn't use the knife because it's too flat and not fun to use. I even raised the tip slightly in about the last 1/3 of the blade which made it better, but the heel should really be raised slightly too.


----------



## Jmadams13

I need to back out of this PA. Sucks, but things happen, ya know...


----------



## Mike9

OK I got this knife by mistake today - I opted out of this passaround back in March. That said I'm not happy about having to ship a knife I didn't want to Canada - just sayin'.


----------



## don

Yeah, that's not good. I'll cover postage. PM me the cost.


----------



## Jmadams13

Hope it's remembered im passing on this one too...


----------



## Mike9

Thanks Don - I'll put it in a newer box this one is getting tired. LYK when it goes out.


----------



## don

That'll be much appreciated. Just PM me!

Here's what I got for the list:
1. tk59 - San Diego
2. crimedog72 - Washington
3. Vertigo - Montana
4. Crothcipt - Wyoming
5. physiognomy - Colorado
6. EdipisReks - Ohio [Current location of the kiritsuke]
7. rahimlee54 - North Carolina
8. Mike9 - NY [layover]
9. vicv - Ontario CA
10. Igasho - Victoria BC
11. Notaskinnychef - Victoria BC
12. pleue - Oregon
13. ayeung74 - Texas
14. toddnmd - Maryland


----------



## vicv

Ok so I've had this knife for a couple days. First thing this thing is sharp. Really humbles me as I thought I could get a knife sharp. Apparently not. I really like it. It's super light and sharp and thin and the handle feels very nice. I must say I believe it will be my next purchase

Last night I made some seafood pasta and it went through onion and celery without a hitch. See through Garlic slices was no problem either 
No pictures but it did reasonably well through raw sausage as well. I'd say the kiritsuki is almost like a vegetable cleaver but with a tip. Pretty flat profile and long. I found it worked well for straight down slicing and the cleaver technique of drawing straight back with just the tip. Thanks for having me as a part of this and I'll pass it along in a couple days

M


----------



## 3200+++

if the knife ever comes to france and if us europeans can share the shipping from/to usa (nonsense if the last of us has to pay 6/7 times more shipping cost to send it back) 

if we are enough, i'll be glad to try this moritaka (i don't own any, but i like very much flat knives and am curious) 

i'll be afraid to use it in my pro kitchen tho, anything can happen and its not mine. i would try it for home prep. 

let me know if we become enough people overseas to make this reasonably expensive and to share shipping. 

very best regards to OP to have the generosity to do this.


----------



## Igasho

Will be handing this off to Notaskinnychef tonight, I am still beside myself with how light this knife is!


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Igasho said:


> Will be handing this off to Notaskinnychef tonight, I am still beside myself with how light this knife is!



tonight eh? I still haven't got it from you...slacker


----------



## Igasho

Sent PM to pleue


----------



## Igasho

nevermind, his PM inbox is full...


----------



## Igasho

pleue asked to be pulled from the list, pm'ed ayeung74


----------



## Igasho

And its mailed to ayeung74


----------



## don

Thanks, Igasho, for mailing the knife.

Nearing the end of the journey ...
12. ayeung74 - Texas [Current location of the kiritsuke]
13. toddnmd - Maryland

Per 3200+++'s request, any more europeans interested?


----------



## Igasho

looks like ayeung should have it now  Delivered
August 10, 2013, 1:05 pm


----------



## Igasho

Thank you don for letting us try it out!


----------



## ayeung74

Thank Igasho. Loved the knife, such a beauty to look at, but I realize that it's just too flat for my tastes. I will say I loved the tip and using that to drag through was such a pleasure. So glad I got to try it out. I PMed toddnmd and will be sending it off when he responds. Thanks for the great passaround and including me!!!


----------



## X7626X

Hello, is your Kiritsuke still up for sale?


----------



## Brad Gibson

is this knife still in the states?


----------



## don

Yes it is.


----------

